# Poolewe



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

We are going to Poolewe next week from the Inverness direction. I understand there is a good way and a way to avoid. Any advice would be appreciated.

Dave


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We have only ever taken the one route which would have been A835, turn left around about Braemore onto the A832.

I don't remember there being any issues about that route.

Hope this is useful.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

The shorter route by 7 miles is to turn onto the A832 at Gorstan then via Achnasheen, Kinlochewe and Gairloch to Poolewe.

We have used both routes with a 8.5 m motorhome with no problems, both are very scenic roads.

If you are returning via Inverness I would go one way and return the other.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We have been twice, once from the north and once from the south, and I can't recall any problems  

It is worth while to drive along the road to Cove along Loch Ewe and visit the Russian Convoy Memorial. There are several wild camping spots on this road.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks very much for the good advice; where else could you get great information like that other than MHF.

Dave


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Make sure you are well stocked up on food  The nearest butchers is 10 miles away!

The village post office is also the corner shop and has a few basic supplies; the Hotel in the village does evening meals and it was quite good.

Poolewe is one of our favourite locations, the sunsets over the loch from outside the CC&C campsite are superb


----------



## salmonfisher (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello. Yes Poolewe is a jem, but the C/CC site at 28pounds 50pence a night is to say the least abit steep. Try going past the general stores on your right up to Firebeach. Last year it was 2pounds a night in an honesty box. Collect your water on the left, about 2miles from a spring you will see the pipe. All monies to the school.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Yes , the photo I have labelled as Cove Road is at firebeach, a superb spot it is too!


----------

